# Turn around time on resume



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello all, well i have been working my printer pretty hard applying for alot of campus police jobs, ie. dean, fisher, BC, Brandeis, holy cross. Trying to get on some where basically. Most prefer SSP academy or atleast R/I academy which i dont have..but i figured i would give it a shot anyway. I mean i have 3 years security experience and 2.5 years as a shift supervisor so i was hoping that would work in my favor. However, anyway i am just curious as to the turn around time for most colleges on resumes before i should expect a call if anything. It has only been a week since i applied but i am getting anxious. :cussing:


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Why don't you contact your local chief (s) and see if someone will sign for you to complete the R/I academy? It may not get you hired, but at least you will have some better training and the Con. Law classes under your belt.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Turn around time varies from PD to PD. I applied to over *forty* PD in September. Every where from Muni PD (both NH and mass) and Colleges. I am just getting feed back from some now. Others e-mailed me within 10 minutes of receiving my emailed resume.

Just relax, first you really don't have much to offer at this time. I have experience and FT training and I am still not batting a 1000 with the departments.

Private colleges tend to move a little faster then State colleges. I _believe_ it's due to the guideline in hiring, and private colleges are more budget confined then state supported.

If you don't get any feedback within a MONTH then get alittle anxious, after six months get a new career goal. Dude honesty sucks!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

well thanks for the advice anyway...i just applied to colleges since its basically an easy going environment and i am still in school myself. I have an AS in CJ but i am getting my BS in crim and law. When i grad i am goin off to the marines but i just figured while i was in school it wouldnt be a bad gig to be a campus police officer. Gain some experience and then get on a real PD later on. I am well aware that my credentials are no where near earth shattering..lol


----------

